# Best place to buy Finnex in Canada?



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking to replace my old T8 lid on my 65 gallon long tank. Where's the best place to buy finnex led lights in Canada?

Also open to suggestions on different LEDS, I'll start a separate thread for that.


----------



## PDan (Jan 23, 2015)

*Finnex in Canada*

To my knowledge, Finnex isn't available through regular Canadian distribution channels (anymore) because the fixtures aren't CSA certified.

I've located the odd US seller on eBay who claims they'll ship them cross border. When I was out west, a fellow forum member resolved to buy a few when he was holidaying in the US.

Admittedly, I've been trolling kijiji looking for a 48" for my 75g. Nuthin'


----------

